# TRU BILLET FOR CHEAP BIN



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

tru technology billet b2110 rare | eBay


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ugh, sold already for only $390. wow


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

LOL, he sold it 2x..


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

phew! avoided that scam!


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

Na, Dat not like that, he probably just had 2 of them, or maybe a 1st buyer backed out..


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

dman said:


> Na, Dat not like that, he probably just had 2 of them, or maybe a 1st buyer backed out..


don't think they were his... seller location = chicaAaaahhhgo. dat = ky. could just be lube reference, but assuming kentucky.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

spl152db said:


> phew! avoided that scam!


Scam??? I have no idea didn't look like one. Was not my AMP.



dman said:


> Na, Dat not like that, he probably just had 2 of them, or maybe a 1st buyer backed out..


Thanks , I was just posting a LINK to a Ebay thread I seen.

Was not my AMP.

Carry on Please.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

well when you sell two amps like that for so cheap within 1 day of each other and use the same pics... something is shady...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

spl152db said:


> well when you sell two amps like that for so cheap within 1 day of each other and use the same pics... something is shady...


Wow, did not know that! Good catch


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

Ah, its coming together... Damn scammer, lol (not DATster)..... yeah, funny sheeeet over there at ****bay....


----------

